# Second UOA for Castrol Syntec 5w40



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is the second "baseline" UOA for Castrol Syntec 5w40 in my 08 GTI before i start playing around with other 502 approved Euro oils. This change interval, I did not run any autocrosses or use any techron fuel treatments. Also, it has warmed up down here in Houston so there is no extended engine warm up period in the mornings. Notice the huge drop in fuel dilution, which resulted from the increase in flashpoint. Also, the viscosity held in there a lot better than the first UOA. But you can still see how this motor shears any "normal" oil down really fast. Overall, i'm very pleased with wear metals and the iron ppm continuing to drop. 
I now have Motul Specific 5-40 in the car, and then i'll try Motul X-cess 8100 5w40, and lastly Total Quartz Energy 9000 5w40. Really looking forward to comparing the results from the three "top tier" euro oils... 


_Modified by rhouse181 at 4:38 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Second UOA for Castrol Syntec 5w40 (rhouse181)*

Very nice trending you are starting in your car! The syntec did thin out of grade but not as bad as some of the other syntec samples. If we assume syntec's starting viscosity @ 100C is 13.73, then 13.73 - 11.38 gives about 17% drop in 3600 miles or so. Average drop with this oil in this engine is 20.5% according to the small database that we have for this engine. 
It's definitely nice to see less fuel dilution on this run. It will be nice to see the Motul UOA as there is so little UOA info. on that oil. Do you know the starting viscosity of the Motul? It will be nice to see if it stays in grade and outperforms syntec.
One concern I have about syntec is are the anti-wear additives enough to prevent cam follower wear? 
Some others have noted that their car burns more oil with this oil but yours isn't burning any. What kind of break in procedure did you do? easy, moderate, hard?
Your iron is 5.6 ppm fe/1000 miles so just a tad under the average as shown on the graph. (Note on this updated graph I left off the outliers of adeere's 99% highway runs, carradio's run that had cam follower wear, and agpatel's runs which had very high iron with all oils)










_Modified by saaber2 at 5:51 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Second UOA for Castrol Syntec 5w40 (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
One concern I have about syntec is are the anti-wear additives enough to prevent cam follower wear? 
Some others have noted that their car burns more oil with this oil but yours isn't burning any. What kind of break in procedure did you do? easy, moderate, hard?


yea, planning on pulling the fuel pump at 25k to take a look at the follower. hopefully i will have only good things to say!
i spent a lot of time and effort with my motor break in to ensure proper ring seating. most people just drive around the city like normal during breakin, and this WILL NOT seat rings properly. 
i received the car with 8 miles on the odometer and immediately took it up on the highway and out onto some country roads. spend the rest of the afternoon driving around, cycling between heavy acceleration (no full boost or redline runs though) and cruising to cool things down. made sure to always vary load and engine speed to get all the reciprocating parts snugged up and wearing properly. returned home that day with 100 or so miles on the odometer. after that, always babied the motor until warm, and no full boost or redline runs until 1k or so. still accelerated hard through the gears though. changed the oil at 1.5k and it hasn't used a drop since new... 
Starting viscosities @ 100C for the oils are as follows:
Motul Specific - 13.9
Motul X-Cess 8100 - 14
Total Quartz Energy 9000 - 14.2
Flashpoints in deg F:

Motul Specific - 419
Motul X-Cess 8100 - 442
Total Quartz Energy 9000 - 456



_Modified by rhouse181 at 6:07 PM 6-17-2009_


----------

